# Sardines?



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So how long past the best if used by date will sardines last? My oldest tin of sardines is dated best if used by 09-28-14. Sardines go on sale here every so often and when they do I stock up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am no expert, but I think an undamaged, climate controlled can of sardines in oil would be like regular canned goods. (a long time).
Just curious, which type do you prefer?
I absolutely love the "steak style", I found them packed in Oil with JALEPENO SLICES..
I can eat the reg sardines, but I am finicky, and remove the bones, and when eating the steak style, the center bone is bigger, and easier to get around.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They last a long long time.

Oil packed is better for prepping as more calories.

Eat the bones, sardines are an excellent source of calcium.

If you are worried turn over your stock and replentish


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I'd go a few years past expiration date no question. I'm not sure you'd ever mix up a rancid sardine for one that's not. I think that like most food the nutritional content is just less than it was to start with over time.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a Kippered snack fan. I have stock piled those.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They dug up canned food in a Missouri steamer/paddle ship that sank in the 1850s, the food was fine.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I like them all, but if I were to have a preference it would be for the ones lightly smoked in oil. With the Louisiana hot sauce next and lastly split the difference between mustard and tomato sauce. 

I eat my sardines skin bones guts and all on a cracker, always have. I know it sounds disgusting, yet that's the way I've always eaten sardines. 

I like the kippers too, but they are more expensive and don't go on sale very often.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

how would you know if they are bad??? they already smell horrible


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> how would you know if they are bad??? they already smell horrible


So does Hillary.

The stench from NY bothers me.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sardines are no longer packed in the USA. The last plant closed a while back. 


The good news is the cans will be easy to find in the dark.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Sardines are no longer packed in the USA. The last plant closed a while back.
> 
> The good news is the cans will be easy to find in the dark.


???? No Maine still did them VERY recently, I have some.

I'd think of processing them. I fish smelt, and river herring (blueback and alewife). I think process time in a pressure canner is 90 minutes.

They taste great if you know how to cook them. A friends Russkie/ukaraine wife makes a wonderful beet/herring borsch. Homegrown horseraddish mustard , some potato carrot cabbage.

I do agree any Clinton "tuna" would be a foul entree.......wretch..........

????


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> ???? No Maine still did them VERY recently, I have some.
> 
> I'd think of processing them. I fish smelt, and river herring (blueback and alewife). I think process time in a pressure canner is 90 minutes.
> 
> ...


Closed -

America's Last Sardine Factory Closes Its Doors

April 14, 2010 https://m.thetrumpet.com/articles/7118,1

Another reference - http://m.nydailynews.com/news/money/sardine-plant-america-closes-thursday-article-1.166717


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry to Hear that Hawgrider,

We in NE lost a lot to assturds in DC for what they have done to our fishing, hunting trapping

Same to NE local ASSturds have lost to trapping. We have lost control over furbearers to nut cases in Basstun,

I see wetlands overrun with beaver. NOW, you cannot trap them for a bad thing that has been owerrun . But a BUT ASS KNEE KERK , you cannot control . Moreover in the past , BEAVER, were managed to use a renewable resourse, 

THE ASSWIPES JUST KILLT THEM


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll buy a 10 lb box of pollock and smoke the fillets on the grill. Get them leathery. Then pack them in 1/2 pint jars with garlic flavored cooking oil and can them for 100 minutes. Sure is good. Roy


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Had polllok from Bar Harbor. We used them for haddock bait in most cases, all shorts. Haddock was good.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Sardines. Best snack ever! Not very good for OPSEC since you can smell them about 1/4 mile away. Get the big can in tomato sauce, crush it all up skin vertebrae and bones, spread it on good ole saltine crackers with Colby cheese! Yea buddy! Kipper snacks rock too, same crackers and Colby just add spicy brown mustard. Dinner of the Gods!
Also potted meat ranks up there too! Keep thinking of rolling them into balls dip them into beer batter and deep fry them. Like bar food! All of the above best served with cold tools!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Sardines. Best snack ever! Not very good for OPSEC since you can smell them about 1/4 mile away. Get the big can in tomato sauce, crush it all up skin vertebrae and bones, spread it on good ole saltine crackers with Colby cheese! Yea buddy! Kipper snacks rock too, same crackers and Colby just add spicy brown mustard. Dinner of the Gods!
> Also potted meat ranks up there too! Keep thinking of rolling them into balls dip them into beer batter and deep fry them. Like bar food! All of the above best served with cold tools!


I'll give that one a second yea buddy!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I like them too. Eat em up. 

Need them on beet borsch, horseraddish, brown ground mustard, potatoes, carrots, cabbage, turnnips, brussel sprouts, winter squash, ......

Glad I'm a good Pollack YOU?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think there are no more sardine canners in the US. I prefer the "in oil sardines"
from Norway. Almost all my food is rotated on a 4 year cycle. I write the month 
and year for the rotation on the can based on "best used by date." Food does not 
necessarily expire. It will lose some flavor and nutritional value. In all my prepping
(only 11 years) I've only had 2 cans of food break seal.
When My dad passed and my mother decided to sell the house, I took 90% of the 
canned food she had put up and cans of food she had stored. As long as the 
can/jar is sealed, not bulging, not smelling, not leaking, I have never had a problem.
I did find two jars of her canned tomatoes and a jar of pears had gone bad and the 
lids were obviously popped open. Most of these jars were 8 to 10 years old. Pickles
were even older. Factory canned fruit, did seem to loose a little flavor, but in a SHTF
event, I wouldn't hesitate to eat any of it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sardines ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, love them in mustard ,,,,,,,,,, they are on my must have to stock list along with tuna,,,,,,,,, chicken ,,,,,,,,,,, shrimp ,,,,,,,,,,,,, clams ,,,,,,,,,,,, I have two cases of each stocked away for now ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I am haven a hard time trying to figure out how to stock up on crackers " we eat the so much " .............


----------

